# No Sky Too High - Video by HCol Terry Kelly and WO Jeff Campbell



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jul 2020)

Article Link

14 Wing Greenwood hosting first public screening of ‘No Sky Too High’

GREENWOOD, N.S. — It’s the first public screening of a music video celebrating the past and present of Royal Canadian Air Force. 

“No Sky Too High” is an original song written by 14 Wing Greenwood Honorary Colonel Terry Kelly and 14 Wing Bandmaster Warrant Officer Jeff Campbell. The song and video celebrate the heritage, current roles and people of the Royal Canadian Air Force.

14 Wing Greenwood Commander Colonel Brendan Cook is hosting the first public screening of the video in 14 Wing Greenwood’s Birchall Theatre on July 14 at 2 p.m.
Kelly is a celebrated singer, songwriter and professional speaker who has served as the honorary colonel of 14 Wing since 2015. He is well known in military circles for his song “A Pittance of Time.”
A native of Newfoundland and Nova Scotia resident, Kelly has released seven full-length recordings. He has been the recipient of seven East Coast Music Awards, four Canadian Country Music Award nominations and a JUNO award.

Campbell, a native of Alberta and Nova Scotia resident, is the co-writer, arranger and project manager of “No Sky Too High.” A member of the Canadian Armed Forces since 1999, Campbell has served as the 14 Wing bandmaster since 2015. He has also served with the Stadacona Band of the Royal Canadian Navy in Halifax and the Royal Canadian Artillery Band in Edmonton.

No Sky Too High - Video Link  (nice view of The Look Off with the Corm hovering over the dropoff)


----------

